# Rebuilding Easton Vista Wheels with Eno Hub



## acotts1517 (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I am looking to build a fixed. I was hoping to lace a White Eno centric hub into the some Easton Vista SLs. Am i going to run into any problems? Is this something I should leave for a shop to do, or will they charge me like a hundo to relace the wheels?

Also, it looks like there are different sizes for these hubs. I will be putting them onto a typical aluminum road rame (a large, I think size 60) that is only a few years old? The wheels are 700cc? Is a 135 what I need?

Thanks for your help folks.

-A


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Can't you find a lugged old frame with horizontal dropouts cheaper than the price of the Eno? That is what has always baffled me.



acotts1517 said:


> So, I am looking to build a fixed. I was hoping to lace a White Eno centric hub into the some Easton Vista SLs. Am i going to run into any problems? Is this something I should leave for a shop to do, or will they charge me like a hundo to relace the wheels?
> 
> Also, it looks like there are different sizes for these hubs. I will be putting them onto a typical aluminum road rame (a large, I think size 60) that is only a few years old? The wheels are 700cc? Is a 135 what I need?
> 
> ...


----------



## acotts1517 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well its political. If I was a swinging batchelor, that is exactly what I would do. I am a huge fan of the old lugged steel. But the thing is...I have a wife, a dog, and two bikes, like 8 sets of wheels and a couple of frames taking up huge amounts of room. If I come home with another frame or another set of wheels...she would be pissed. However, if I scrape together a bike from old parts, she would be pleased and probably think I was pretty handy.

So, that is why I need to use the Vista Wheels, and that is why I need to use the aluminum frame. 

I am sure that i am not the first, nor the last to be in the predicament. I am also excited about bringing an old workhorse back to life. The ultralight frame was the first roadbike I ever bought and it has been collecting dust for a year.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

acotts1517 said:


> So, I am looking to build a fixed. I was hoping to lace a White Eno centric hub into the some Easton Vista SLs. Am i going to run into any problems? Is this something I should leave for a shop to do, or will they charge me like a hundo to relace the wheels?
> 
> Also, it looks like there are different sizes for these hubs. I will be putting them onto a typical aluminum road rame (a large, I think size 60) that is only a few years old? The wheels are 700cc? Is a 135 what I need?
> 
> ...


Are you planning a DIY wheelbuild? There's a number of websites that detail it, check out sheldonbrown.com for one of the better ones. 
My LBS charges me ~$45 to lace up a wheel... seems like $40-50 is typical charge for labor. Then add in spokes, nipples & hub (w/ same # spoke holes as the rim :wink: ). 

You should measure the spacing on the frame to be sure of the axle spacing on the hub (road frames are usually 130mm, if newish).
You'll need new spokes & nipples, as I doubt the flange diameter is the same on eno vs vista, and it's iffy to reuse 'em.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Road rear hub spacing for modern road frames is 130. You'll probably need a 130 hub. If you're not sure just measure the distance between your rear dropouts and get the appropriate sized hub. Any shop can put a new hub in those Vistas and it shouldn't cost an arm and a leg. You can also do it yourself, it's not really that hard. There's plenty of interweb sites that can calculate the spoke length for a given hub, rim and cross pattern and, as mentioned, there's plenty of sites that will guide you in wheel building, like Sheldons. It's a fun winter project and won't take that long at all. You don't need any special equipment. I've made a wheel dishing tool out of a 2x8 and a plastic ruler that works just fine. Brakes work fine as a truing tool. It just takes longer with these methods.

However, I'd at least consider an older lugged steel frame (or whole bike) with horizontal dropouts. It's likely you could buy one for less money than an Eno. However, you may need other parts you don't have that could increase the cost (headset, seat post, stem, bars, etc.) that are also based on older standards. Maybe the Eno is the low cost route but at least check out a frame.


----------

